# Time Coffee Bar, Carmarthen



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

We popped in here whilst on holiday in Mid/West Wales, and the coffee (macchiato for me, iced coffee for my partner) was very good indeed, and my macchiato came with a glass of iced water. Cheers! Also, we both plumped for a slice of carrot cake, and it was the best I've had. Ever.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)




----------

